# Helix 83/200 dialing in help



## wishingfishing (Apr 3, 2021)

Looking for some help marking fish on plane with my helix 83/200 high speed ducer. And wanted to see how guys set up the fine tuning in the settings to get Mark's. 
I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong as I don't seem to be seeing the Mark's especially high in the water column , or deep for that matter . Any and all help is welcome.
The head I have is helix 9 gen 2 with si di and came with the mega ducer , and separately is the high speed ducer .


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Try running 200, chart speed 8-10 and sensitivity high (18+)
There may be a lot of static, you are looking for large blotches that are a slightly different shade of color. 
It takes a little too get an eye for it. Find a good school of fish and drive over it on plane a few times. Take screen shots or photos for a reference.
Good luck


----------



## wishingfishing (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks birdcrazy I'll give it a try that way.
Love the profile pic


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a lowrance but had the same issues I wanted to be able to do and finally seem like I may have it at least a good understanding of it..

I leave mine in 83 all the time I also just set my settings to auto and never touched it. When up on plane I went through this school of fish pictured and the screen was clear but these fish showed and were basically straight up and down lines with some orange color right in the middle at about 20 to 25 mph. I should of took a picture while runnin but I did not. Running through Mark's that you know are fish definetly helps.

Before this trip I played around with sensitivity ping speed and chart speed and 83 vs 200 and seemed like I never could get what I was looking for hopefully I can continue for it to work.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wishingfishing (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks for the intel


----------

